# Bering Sea Gold tv show



## macfixer01 (Jan 4, 2012)

It looks like Discovery is launching a new gold hunting show to pick up viewers on the popularity of Gold Rush. It's called Bering Sea Gold, and here's some info about it.

http://www.allyourtv.com/index.php/2011-08-07-02-51-05/105-review-qbering-sea-gold

macfixer01


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 5, 2012)

Seems promising (with the drama and all)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRTmra_9eUM&feature=relmfu


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 5, 2012)

I seen the previews lastnite
Looks like it might be worth watching


----------



## Geo (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen some of the processes they use from the tv show Gold Fever sponsored by the GPAA.they have sluices set up on the beach and just shovel sand from the beach into it.i like the barge with the sluices that go all the around the boat. in one episode that one boat cleaned up 26+ pounds of gold fines from one shift. they wrote GPAA in the gold dust in a green pan from that episode.


----------

